# Looking For Someone Who Can Help Me With The Kindle Fire HDX-7



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

The regular thread for this is several years old.  I'm looking for someone who can lead me step-by-step through the set-up process.  PM me.  There is pay.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Moving this to Fire Talk . . . . probably get a better response there.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

No, I'm not going to get any response at all.  You've killed it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have an HDX7 that I got last year.  The setup was fairly straightforward when I was somewhere with a good wifi signal.  If you can tell me where you are getting stuck I may be able to help.


----------

